# Is Israeli Carry (Condition 3) Too Slow for EDC Personal Defense?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ondition-3-too-slow-for-edc-personal-defense/

https://files.catbox.moe/pch1aj.mp4


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

*Is Israeli Carry (Condition 3) Too Slow for EDC Personal Defense?*
Yes, yes it is.
(Dead guys don't lie).

Here is a video of a store owner carrying without a round in the chamber and a bad guy robbing his store.
Spoiler Alert, the store owner should not have been carrying an EMPTY gun...

https://www.alloutdoor.com/2017/04/12/dad-isnt-carrying-round-chambered-gets-self-son-killed-video/

Sam


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ondition-3-too-slow-for-edc-personal-defense/
> 
> https://files.catbox.moe/pch1aj.mp4


I think the answer to that is pretty obvious. You might as well carry a brick.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> I think the answer to that is pretty obvious. You might as well carry a brick.


There are still people on some sites who argue in favor of carrying a handgun not in full battery. My take is let Darwin do his thing if he must. If someone is that uncomfortable with carrying a chambered firearm, they probably should not be carrying at all. But then it IS their choice. Darwin may just be waiting in the wings for new fodder.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> There are still people on some sites who argue in favor of carrying a handgun not in full battery. My take is let Darwin do his thing if he must. If someone is that uncomfortable with carrying a chambered firearm, they probably should not be carrying at all. But then it IS their choice. Darwin may just be waiting in the wings for new fodder.


My brick theory is that it would probably be faster to throw a brick than to draw a weapon then rack the slide which requires two hands. With a brick you only need one hand to throw it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I agree with the 'brick' analysis. For the sake of irrelevance, a revolver in condition 3 would have an empty chamber 'next in line'? Or would the compelling reason for carrying condition 3 in a semiauto (avoidance of accidental discharge) mean that the revolver would have an empty chamber under the hammer? Or is it about trigger actuation?

Hmm. Jim Beam could probably clear this up - if he was available.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Israeli Carry was military personnel, years ago MPs, APs and SPs carrying a pistol state side carried that way and in some cases did not even have the mag. inserted in their pistol due to Kent State. Now DC should be some one who trains with their pistol and is aware of their surroundings ( I said should) to defend themselves.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

To draw and fire takes me 1-1/2 second if I'm ready. Now, you gotta rack a round into the chamber?????
I don't think so..... If you are afraid to carry with a round in the chamber, switch to a revolver.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

IF you ever need the thing are you going to spend the rest of your life shooting or chambering.
YMMV


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Too many extra variables get into the picture when one carries out of battery. In the extreme excitement of an extreme encounter, you will have enough to worry about as it is. Why would anyone want to add more obstacles in their path to getting that gun into play?

You could very easily fumble the action of racking a slide to chamber a round.

Instead of performing your draw stroke and pressing out, of firing from close to the body, now you have to add the step of racking a slide. This means the motion of your draw stroke is altered from holster to point of fire.

There is the very real possibility of failing to perform this action fully or properly and winding up with a failure to feed.

An attacker(s) could hit your support arm and put it out of commission, thereby virtually eliminating your chance to chamber a round.

There could very easily be multiple attackers which complicates the situation exponentially. Every moment counts and that means getting that gun into play as quickly and as effectively as you are able to do.

You could drop your gun during the racking process. Not a good thing at all.

In a word, there is no good thing, nothing that comes from carrying a gun out of battery... nothing. If this was the desired and most effective method of carrying a sidearm, police agencies and trainers nationwide would be doing it. My take is quite simple. I want the least amount of impediments in my way if I ever need to employ my sidearm in my defense. All I want to think about is to "pull and pull"; pull my gun and pull the trigger. Anything that interjects itself into this equation is negative and a very serious threat to my continued existence.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

A lot of poorly, or completely untrained people carry this way to be "safe." In a concealed carry class I was instructing in I found a few woman carrying a gun in their purse with the magazine separate. Yes, in a purse loaded with all the things a woman normally carries. Using a Blue gun and an empty magazine I had the woman put them in her purse and on my command dig them out and simulate loading while I walked toward her from the 15 yard line. I was waiting in contact distance for long enough for her to be aware that she was actually as good as unarmed carrying that way. For anyone seriously looking to defend themselves with a semi-automatic weapon, the safe, unloaded chamber carry is the slowest way other than having a completely unloaded gun.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Carrying a gun without a round chambered is only "safe" for the bad guy. 

Back when I was a young and foolish rookie cop (40 yrs ago), I carried a Colt 1911 Combat Commander that way. I argued about how "safe" it was to no end. It was a backup to my S&W 15-3 issued gun. 

Thankfully, I learned.....and practiced......and practiced.....you get it.

I now carry a Glock 21 with a Glock 30 as b/u. Both with chambered rounds. And a good thick leather holster and belt made to carry heavy guns without deflecting. Strapped on tight. SO important. 

I'm just glad I made it through that first yr.

Ed


----------

